# losing a girl



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

my high school sweetheart is going to college and her parents are moving far away...so she will either be on campus or at her parents house....she told me out right that after we get back fronm senior week at the beach i will probley never see her again...i didnt know what to say to that
and i still dont know what to think or say about it


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I understand your pain. Losing a girl that has been a big part of your life is hard. Trust me, i know. If it is meant to work out, you will work it out.


----------



## 1piranhaman (Apr 21, 2004)

sorry to hear that man.








theres a lot of "fish in the sea" though








when she is gone, just dont think about what she is doing cause that will only eat you up. you better just drink alot of beer and try to nail a bunch of chicks.(sorry just trying to cheer you up.)


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

Although what Xenon is saying is hard to believe right now, it is the truth. I went through the same thing last year and now everything is better than it was before her.


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

Just wait, when she comes (the right one) you'll know, she will know.

This braud doesn't think very highly of you anyway, leaving you for school!
I mean school IS important, look at all these idiots here...J/K
My point, when you know yo met that special girl, she/you will be more important than anything! TRUST ME.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Once you nail a few hoes in college you'll forget about her.


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

Kory said:


> Once you nail a few hoes in college you'll forget about her.


 i'm not going to college


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

thanks, everybody here is a lot of help


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

IF YOU HAVEN'T BANGED HER YET, NOW'S THE TIME MAN


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

I don't think all these brash replies are gonna help him. I just suggest you call her, talk it over see what she values most, you or the school and if she can make compromises.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 11, 2003)

dude just go and party with your friends. that's how I got over my ex's


> 1piranhaman Posted on May 11 2004, 01:41 AM
> you better just drink alot of beer










that too
I know how you feel but seriously dude just enjoy your single life.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

dont worry bro.. keep your head up, you are young and there is plenty room for more notches on your belt.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

No matter what you "think" you are going to "feel" bad for a while if this really is the end. But talk to her and see if you can arrange something. If you are graduating high school, or out of high school, and not going to college, is moving out with her a possibility? If not, I know its hard, and I know it won't happen overnight by any means, but you will start to feel better. Once you do, you will start to have some real confidence again, and other girls will see this and flock to you man. It always happens.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> No matter what you "think" you are going to "feel" bad for a while if this really is the end. But talk to her and see if you can arrange something. If you are graduating high school, or out of high school, and not going to college, is moving out with her a possibility? If not, I know its hard, and I know it won't happen overnight by any means, but you will start to feel better. Once you do, you will start to have some real confidence again, and other girls will see this and flock to you man. It always happens.


 This is coming from a man you knows!


----------



## 1piranhaman (Apr 21, 2004)

just one more piece of advice- i know this from experience- now if you dont get over her, and say you dont enjoy your single life and end up getting back together with her, you might not at the time, but in the future you will regret not goin out and partying. i say this only because i had a similar experience where i was very attached to a girl and tried to get her back. instead of going out and getting her off my mind, we got back together. this might sound great, but she was not the one for me. she made my life miserable. i missed out on a lot of things with my friends because of her and didnt have much of a life. looking back, i should have just let her go and moved on. your young- go out and live it up! youll find another one.


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> IF YOU HAVEN'T BANGED HER YET, NOW'S THE TIME MAN


 ya bro foreal nows the time, and if shes a vergin then u better get with it cuz they say you never forget ur first. but if she isnt then make sure u make her remeber who you are









ps. dont worrie you will be fine, damn for some reson iam reminded of that guy from american pie, what iam trying to say is dont go on a downer, make her think about you and not the other way around


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Its always about the sex...sheesh









Honestly, being quiet wont get you anywhere. You need to talk to her. Im sure just as much as you dont want it to end...she doesnt either. Work out all your options before just giving up. Since your not going to school...see if you can move near or around her school or her parents--whichever she decides to choose. Relationships are all about give and take. Dont, however, make her choose over school and your guys' relationship. School is what is going to better her future and her income. It would be foolish to give such an ultimatim. But however it ends up, I wish you the best of luck...and hopefully you two both can come to some sort of an arrangement/agreement on things.


----------



## T'S DENTICULATUS (Apr 4, 2004)

Sorry to hear that man I know it sucks. The only thing I can say is that I had the "love of my life" move away and it broke my heart but now I couldn't be happer. I found the most beautiful person to me and I wouldn't have met her if I was still with the other one. I guess what I'm trying to say is... It will all work out.


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

anotherreject04 said:


> my high school sweetheart is going to college and her parents are moving far away...so she will either be on campus or at her parents house....she told me out right that after we get back fronm senior week at the beach i will probley never see her again...i didnt know what to say to that
> and i still dont know what to think or say about it


Hey, I know my experience isn't the same as yours, but I am sorry to hear about your loss. I too just became single and broke up with my girl. Our situations is a little different, in fact, she is bi and attracted to females. She meet a new girlfriend and they clicked really goods She and I didn't hit it off so well. When all three of us would hang out there would be some type of tension in the air. This would put my girl in the middle of things, so I decided to leave. She is more attracted to girls and ultimately she would have chosen her over me any ways. The fact still remains, I did love her and it hurts to leave her. I can only hope, "that what does not kill us only makes us stronger". So, go out with your friends and enjoy life NOW! Since I live in Denver, Co, I have started to notice that there are woman every. If only I can get my sh*t together and talk with some intelligence, to find me another female with class.

I hope things work out for you. Good luck with any ventures you have for the future!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

go to college with her..

dont be a moron and skip college. college is VERY important to your over-all future.


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Its always about the sex...sheesh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 buddy you dont need to talk trust me!!! it will make you look like a littly sappy puppy dog, just make sure you give her the boots real good!! no matter what you say to her she will always rember the boots


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

I don't mean to be rude, but consider the possiblility that she might be banging someone else too! Girls are like that :nod: .......on a different note, if you two were "meant" to be, than you're meant to be. If she was your first love then its a given fact that its hard to get over her, just live every day "a quarter-mile at a time" and you'll do fine. Trust me, within a years time frame, you'll bounce back and most likely will have someone else 10x's as good as your first. If you still want to be around your first love, try telling her that you STILL want to be in her company, that you'd rather have her as a friend then to lose her completely. Either way, enjoy life, dont brood on the depressions of life.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

«PïRåñHªß¥të» said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Its always about the sex...sheesh
> ...


 Oh yeah I forgot...guys arent supposed to have feelings


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

i dont know what the hell i'm going to do with myself the ride home from the beach.....
she is going to an all girl school so no i cant go with her
and i'm not going to college period because i have a $1.50 to my name and no motivation to go through more hell - i cant stand school
she is going to be very busy with all the school work and the line of work she wants to go into


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> «PïRåñHªß¥të» said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 hey i got enough feelings to make my girl feel good


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

we've all seen the websites that show what happens at all-girl college.









dont sweat it dude.. be strong and look forward to the next girl u will be with.. whoever she is, im sure she will make u forget all about this one.

remember that in the end, all u have is your memories.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Dude you are young, it will hurt and you may always think about her and how it could be differnt but the fact is you have alot of experiances ahead of you that youve never even imagined.. dont worry it just have fun if your going to college there will be lots and lots of other girls and they will want to meet new people just like you ex is going to do, if your not going to college then do somethign with you life dont just feel sorry for your self because you dont have this one anymore.. the end of high school is the begining of a whole lot more..


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

slylie said:


> remember that in the end, all u have is your memories.


 thats only during a few seconds when your life flashes befor your eyes.. after that its total darkness..


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Honestly, what can you do? If she has to move and go with her parents, then its up to you to decide whether you think if the relationships worth persuing. Dont make the wrong decision on making her feel bad, telling her what she should do, or even giving her an ultimatium.. you'll just look bad and might regret making these choice if worse happens between you in the future.

I say let it go.. Let her live her life, while you stay and start a new one without her. There are alot of fishes in the sea, and at your age, you've yet to discover uncharted waters. Time will take its toll and sooner then you know, you'll be locking eye to eye with a hottie at the bar. One thing, NEVER feel sorry for yourself. Chicks can sense that in a guy and wouldn't want to approach a person who looks weak from emotions. Let time takes it toll and eventually, you'll know if this relationship of yours is something truely special to her. Remember the say... "If you love something, let it go. If it comes back to you, then its really true love".

Good Luck man.. keep your head up...


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Sorry man, I know that sucks...
I only have one thing to say...

Love belongs to Desire, and Desire is always cruel.


----------



## randomhero (Mar 29, 2004)

and







make everything better. I know how you feel, just value the time you have left and do what you gotta do. Definately time to consumate if you havent already. Its not just about sex, its about having that experience. Sex is one of the purest forms of love. If you care about her as much as you say you do, you need to consumate. Sorry, but the words f*cking, sex, ass, bangin make it sound too trashy for anyone to take advice seriously.


----------



## Rigger (May 1, 2004)

go buy a crotch rocket, you will have so much fun .and man the women fall from the sky begging for rides. but eather way time will ease the pain


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

1piranhaman said:


> just one more piece of advice- i know this from experience- now if you dont get over her, and say you dont enjoy your single life and end up getting back together with her, you might not at the time, but in the future you will regret not goin out and partying. i say this only because i had a similar experience where i was very attached to a girl and tried to get her back. instead of going out and getting her off my mind, we got back together. this might sound great, but she was not the one for me. she made my life miserable. i missed out on a lot of things with my friends because of her and didnt have much of a life. looking back, i should have just let her go and moved on. your young- go out and live it up! youll find another one.


 im going through that right now. i dunno what to do, even when im partying i think of her and yesterday some girls i just met took me out and i couldnt get my mind off of her. sooo depressed


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

boxer said:


> 1piranhaman said:
> 
> 
> > just one more piece of advice- i know this from experience- now if you dont get over her, and say you dont enjoy your single life and end up getting back together with her, you might not at the time, but in the future you will regret not goin out and partying. i say this only because i had a similar experience where i was very attached to a girl and tried to get her back. instead of going out and getting her off my mind, we got back together. this might sound great, but she was not the one for me. she made my life miserable. i missed out on a lot of things with my friends because of her and didnt have much of a life. looking back, i should have just let her go and moved on. your young- go out and live it up! youll find another one.
> ...


 First of all, both of you guys need some CONFIDENCE. Now I definately know its easier said than done. While some may think this is sexist or piggish or whatever, you need to get laid! Normally that gives you the self esteem boost to say "Hey, other girls out there want my nuts too" and gets the ball rolling to turn you into some cocky self-confident pimp-man. Maybe go out and buy a new shirt or get a hair cut or something too, that helps. Its all a mental game, but you'll start to feel a lot better, I promise.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> boxer said:
> 
> 
> > 1piranhaman said:
> ...


 i do have confidence. the girls who took me out last nite wanted me but i'm suprisingly not in the mood to start anything with anyone. i guess time can play a little factor but i really like this girl.


----------



## staples (May 7, 2004)

I agree it is a bitch. My girlfriend of 8 years is probably going to split on me soon and i cant figure out if its good or bad. Probably good in the p*ssy catagory and bad everywhere else.


----------

